

Adobe versus the ‘Open Web’ - radley
http://www.webkitchen.be/2009/05/27/adobe-versus-the-open-web/

======
johnnybgoode
What a bullshit post.

 _So why don’t we open source the Flash Player? Well… First of all… I’m not
sure what good that would do?_

Maybe you need to think about it a little more.

 _That said, Adobe doesn’t own the rights to every single bit in the Flash
Player. We don’t own the rights for the video and graphics codecs for
example._

That didn't stop Sun from open-sourcing the rest of the JVM. If they can do
it, so can you. If you don't want to open-source Flash, just say so. Don't
insult my intelligence by pretending your hands are tied.

------
ZeroGravitas
I thought he was going to point out that there isn't a competition, because
they can work together.

Instead he (an Adobe employee) says (paraphrasing only slightly) that there is
a competition and Adobe Flash wins because the open web sucks.

Way to win friends and influence people.

~~~
radley
Not sure how you came to that conclusion. Flash-bashing by HTML5 fans is a
staple on HN. FWIW, at no point does he say open web sucks.

I only posted this article because it clarifies common misconceptions and
assumptions made open web fanatics in hopes that another view might be
respected.

